# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Latest phishing scams

## Blurock

> Dear Client, 
> 
> Please do update to process your SARS- Efiling.
> In other to process and confirm this payment please do click here to login. 
> During this process, your account will be checked and verified. 
> 
> Sincerely, 
> Security Department


Watch out - this is not from SARS!!    :Batman:

----------

wynn (14-May-14)

----------


## Houses4Rent

Of course it is not as the grammar/spelling gives it a away.
In other to ....

----------


## Blurock

> Hello emailaddress ,
> 
> Sorry you are seeing this, Please bear with us.
> we undergoing some certain upgrade, to help improve your mailing system. we temporally locked your account to avoid Malicious, Fraudulent and Spam activities from your mail box.
> Click here to unlock and continue your free usage by verifying your are the owner of this account.
> 
> Note: Ignorance of this warning will assume you are a programmed machine built for spam activities and will lead to permanent deactivation of your mail box.
> Thank for your cooperation
> 
> ...


Watch out for this one too. It comes in different (dis)guises. :Batman:

----------


## Blurock

Another one! This also comes as a ridiculous order from Amazon.com :Batman: 




> Hello Sir,
> 
> 
> After series of emails written by my boss and due to the current business issues he is currently on a business trip in europe, I have been mandated to issue you this PO on the believe you have corresponded with my boss before now, like you know in the attached PO we have our own specification and modification which we will like you to follow please kindly note that in the production process.
> 
> 
> Please download and revert back to us accordingly.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Blurock

*This is a SCAM!!) 

*Dear Webmail Customer,
This email was sent to you because we will be resetting the password of all the WEBMAIL Account holders, because of the amount of spam email that is being received and the complains from our customer. Due to this incident all account holders are required to send us there complete email account details so that we can clean and send the password reset link to your email for new password.
To maintain your E-mail account, you must reply to this email immediately and all entries to be forwarded directly to Maintenance/Upgrade Team. 
E-mail Address:
Password:
Phone:
We will be very strict in dealing with this matter because it is causing a big problem to webmail site and any body that fails to comply with this email will have his/her email password reset by the ADMINISTRATOR and later deleted after 7 working days for more space. That means you will be unable to enter your mail box.
Note: Once your password is reset don't give it out again and any spam mail u receive should be deleted immediately without hesitation. We are trying to develop a very strong email filter that will be filtering all the spam and junk email from your mail box. We are very sorry for the inconvenience, it will not happen next time.
WEBMAIL SUPPORT TEAM" 
Copyright Â© 2013-2014 
(c)Networks All Rights Reserved

----------


## wynn

And the evergreen, "Please switch off your phone so we can update the 3G settings" only to find your bank account hijacked

----------

